# Russian dwarfs vs. Syrians



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Which ones really enjoy human interaction more?

I have a Syrian, and although he is docile and never, ever bites, he never voluntarily climbs into my hand on his own and just seems more happy to just be left alone

My boyfriend's brother had a dwarf hamster when he was a kid and he said that she would climb right into his hand whenever he put his hand in the cage. 

Now, people say that Syrians are more cuddly, but they _are_ solitary animals in the wild, whereas dwarfs are social. So which one really want to play with it's human friend? :dunno:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have both a syrian and a dwarf. None of them seek out attention from me honestly even though I handle them daily. :/


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, lol. Well does either one seem more interested while being handled?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Neither. They'd rather stay in their cage.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol yup, sounds about right...


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

My syrian was a very happy, social boy. He often came to the cage door when I walked by and would hang out with me, but he came to me as a very cuddly ham which makes me think it was just his personality to want interaction.


----------

